# Pond Pump Problem



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a small water feature on my layout that has maybe 25 gallons of water and about 3 1/2 feet of lift. I've been using a 330 gph pump (Total Pond D11330 from Home Depot). My problem is after a couple months of continuous service, these things just suddenly start tripping the GFCI. The water is clean, the flow is good. I notice the water has stopped running and check it out and the GFCI is tripped. I reset it and plug the pump back in. It will get up to pressure with the water coming out at the top of the feature, then after about ten seconds it will trip again. Once it starts, it's gone. I'm on my third one of these stupid things. On the previous ones, I tore them apart. I neven found any sign of leakage and all wiring tested properly. hook up the hose and drop it in the pond, plug it in, it just gets going good and CLICK!

Any ideas? Beside the usual rants about Home Depot, state of the economy, etc.


Thanks


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is possible that your GFI is tripping at too low of current leaking to ground. Or the pumps are not properly constructed to prevent leakage to ground.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Most GFI outlets/circuit breakers are garbage and wear out fast. Replace it and your problem may go away. If not, invest in a quality pump. 

-Brian


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried three different circuits, one with a brand new GFCI outlet. Same results all around. 

Recommendations on a "quality pump"?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the 290 gph (and larger sizes) version of this pump a few times and found it quite reliable (also the company you order it from very reliable) - http://www.pondliner.com/product/alpine_surge_pump_400_gph/alpine_surge_pumps. 

-Brian


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you using a drop cord to power the pump.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

This is why you have a GFCI circuit.

Pond Pumps will produce a ground fault when they are going bad. Crack in the case somewhere.


Cheaper pumps will go bad quickly.

Look for a Pondmaster pump, better quality before doing the GFCI thing, better warranty also.


I have to replace my pump every 3 years, it runs 24/7 even in the winter.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Try adding one of these to the pump power line.

I kept burning out relay contacts on my pump until I installed one on the input and one of the output. Have not burned one out since. This may also solve your problem.

BTW, on occasion the GFI on my pumps also trips. I find that when it has, the pump has usually been left on with no water in the lake, typically due to the float switch hanging up on a piece of garbage.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G14789


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I've gone through several pumps in the past, currently I have a *Laguna PowerJet 7000*, I am very pleased with it's performance.....it has been running 365 days a year, 24/7 now going on 2 years...comes with a 3 yr guaranty...


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

pumps are motors and gfiic dont seem to like motors -is there anything else on the circuit too like lights or ....the trains.... 

and as mentioned you may simply need to replace the gfic- i have done this too 

and in my experience-the gfic doesnt always trip when you get a 'leak' in the cord-but the water will lightly shock you-my fish seemed to show no ill efffects from this (my pond is about 2000 gals) 

expensive -but- i really like oases pumps-very low draw-very economical to run and last years- 

i have used mine for years 

little giants seem to work well too-they have a shorter life -mine are about 2-4 years - 

also is your pump impeller clean-it may be work harder if its a bit plugged


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, pond pumps are kinda like engines. You get what you pay for. One buys a Bachmann because they’re cheap. Then again, they’re cheaply made too. An LGB used to be of the highest quality, however they were very[/i] expensive. LGB still is, as a matter of fact.

Here’s a connection to one of the best pond resources I know:
http://www.lilypons.com/departments.asp?dept=25


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By stevedenver on 04/13/2009 3:31 PM

also is your pump impeller clean-it may be work harder if its a bit plugged 



Actually, just the opposite. Pond pumps are centrifugal pumps. The load on a centrifugal pump is proportional to the amount of water it is moving. If there is a clog, there is less or no water moving, therefore less load on the motor. It's the same principle that explains why your vacuum cleaner motor speeds up when you put your hand over the nozzle.

Jim McKim


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a page that should help you pick out the type of pump that is best suited for your application, one thing to consider if you have fish is some of the motors are oil filled and when they start to fail they may leak oil and kill your fish...for more information check out the section *"Wet Rotor vs. Magnetic Drive vs. Direct Drive...."*

*Selecting a Pond Pump*


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Little Giant 4500gph pump on my pond at the parents house. Pond in for 6 years and seems an average of 3 year pump life. Now the pump and UV's are on a timer to run about 9 hours a a day and run from April - Nov. Started at running 24/7 but at 8-9 amps draw it costs about 150.00 a month to run. The timer cut it down to about 50.00 

been buying from these guys lately. www.AZponds.com


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Check out this site. I used them when I built my pond (2,000 gal). They will tell you that you will save the difference between a cheap pump and an "expensive" one in the first year in electricity alone not to mention frustration! 

http://www.conservationtechnology.com/pond_pump.html


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I use pumps from Lowe's. They last about three years and then start tripping out the GFI. When that happens I just replace the pump. I think something happens with the seal in the pump being submerged for that long a time with the mechanical parts turning. Just look at it as a cost to have a pond. 

John


----------

